# LuiziBee's Picture Thread



## LuiziBee (Jan 11, 2013)

A few of my tarantulas from now and the past. Have some more on the way and have a few I couldn't get pictures of. So I will post more once I catch them out of hiding!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 11, 2013)

I made this the other day. Just waiting for my Phormictupus Sp. Purple to molt so I can finish it.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 12, 2013)

Brown and ugly, will molt soon 
Wonderfull Chromatopelma, how long is the bigger one?


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 12, 2013)

*R: LuiziBee's Picture Thread*

Nice pics. What T is in the fifth pic?


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 12, 2013)

That's my Phormictopus sp.

---------- Post added 01-13-2013 at 12:50 AM ----------




Dagmara said:


> Brown and ugly, will molt soon
> Wonderfull Chromatopelma, how long is the bigger one?


You know I'm not sure. 3 1/2 in or 4 probably. She molted recently. Mostly in hiding lately.

---------- Post added 01-13-2013 at 12:53 AM ----------








Got an H. lividum yesterday. My first old world T. Re housing was scary. Haha

---------- Post added 01-13-2013 at 12:54 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 13, 2013)

We do have problem to get Haplopelma here, I'm so jealous  Stunning spider <3
I had an old, wild-caught Chromatopelma. She was not very big one but her behaviour was different ...


----------



## psohn703 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol I rehoused 3 pokies yesturday too and it WAS scary. Its been about 7 years since my last pokies I had. OW Ts  wonderful pics btw. Love the gbb.


----------



## Chezza88 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovely collection you have there, I hope to have a collection like that soon


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 13, 2013)

Chezza88 said:


> Lovely collection you have there, I hope to have a collection like that soon



You definitely will. I try to keep myself under control. I had one started years ago, but someone stole all of them.... seriously.
But now I buy maybe two or three at a time every six months or so. Just so it doesn't look like I'm going crazy. Haha

---------- Post added 01-13-2013 at 04:32 PM ----------




psohn703 said:


> Lol I rehoused 3 pokies yesturday too and it WAS scary. Its been about 7 years since my last pokies I had. OW Ts  wonderful pics btw. Love the gbb.


Thank's. I've decided I don't want a pokie. Well, not for years to come. It was a hard debate just for the H. lividum, but I couldn't pass it up. The same thing will probably happen & I'll end up with a few pokies. I just get nervous with my little dog and boyfriend. Sometimes I have to leave town and I'll put him on spray duty and water duty. I don't want him to get bit by anything bad or have it escape and my dog start to mess with it. I do like pokies, though. So beautiful!


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow  the light blue-purple contrast on that H. lividum is stunning!


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 13, 2013)

Tarantino andTs said:


> Wow  the light blue-purple contrast on that H. lividum is stunning!


Yeah. I thought so, too. I just hope it's female so I can keep enjoying the beautiful colors.


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 13, 2013)

Best of luck with that! As far as flashy colors go I have been hoping the newly discovered species Typhochlena curumim becomes commercially available (although they are endangered, so that will probably not happen any time soon)!


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 14, 2013)

Tarantino andTs said:


> Best of luck with that! As far as flashy colors go I have been hoping the newly discovered species Typhochlena curumim becomes commercially available (although they are endangered, so that will probably not happen any time soon)!


I just looked that up. It's beautiful! Looks like several new species have popped up! I've always wanted to be out in the rain forests and stuff discovering new species of any kind of insect or arachnid. Or even be in a lab discovering new things about them. It's always fascinated me. That would be my dream job. But keeping tarantulas and other random insects and stuff keeps me pretty satisfied. I'm a total bug lover. Have been since I was a child.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 15, 2013)

I just came across these pictures from about four years ago. Haha


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's some I just took. Sorry if the quality isn't great. I lost my camera and had to use my cell phone.

C. cyaneopubescens



















C. cyaneopubescens sling













Phormictopus sp. Purple













L. parahybana













Pet Hole (H. lividum)













Pet Hole (B. albopilosum)







B. vagans - Complete disappearing act. She's blocked up and buried her hide.







B. emilia - Got her yesterday. Thought she was going to be a wee bit bigger, so I had to improvise her container. Oops.







A. seemani - starting to block herself in, too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Jan 17, 2013)

wish my camera made pics of such "not great" quality.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 17, 2013)

Hydrazine said:


> wish my camera made pics of such "not great" quality.


Okay, they're not terrible quality. But not as good and clear as my camera. Then emailing it to myself, then uploading into photobucket. I turned it into a bit of a process...

---------- Post added 01-17-2013 at 07:19 PM ----------








I got a wee baby G. pulchripes in the mail today. Soo small I almost though I smooshed her and couldn't find her in the vial. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh how I do love me some spider girls. Nice pictures, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah same here, if I had a second life to live I would definitely spend it as a biologist in a rain forest!



LuiziBee said:


> I just looked that up. It's beautiful! Looks like several new species have popped up! I've always wanted to be out in the rain forests and stuff discovering new species of any kind of insect or arachnid. Or even be in a lab discovering new things about them. It's always fascinated me. That would be my dream job. But keeping tarantulas and other random insects and stuff keeps me pretty satisfied. I'm a total bug lover. Have been since I was a child.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 20, 2013)

A. seemani (I think?)
She has web stuck on her spinneret. Wont let me take it off, either. 







B. boehmei







c. cyaneopubescens sling


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 21, 2013)

(finally) got a picture of my C. cyaneopubescens, Pia.












Avery, my A, avic.







My little burrower, Amelia, the B. emilia.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 23, 2013)

Aldora, my B. albopilosum out for the first time in months.







My juv. H. lividum, Lydia, peeping down from the bottom of the tank. Finally found yah!


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 25, 2013)

M. balfouri sling, "Bijou"


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 25, 2013)

Euathlus sp. "yellow" sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 29, 2013)

My B. vagans decided to show her face for the first time in over a month today.


----------



## Marijan2 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great collection. I don't know if tarantulas are better looking, or the girl holding them is better looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 6, 2013)

1" M. balfouri slings.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 19, 2013)

My M. balfouri slings hanging out. One cleaning it's fangs, the other hanging out. They share a burrow and are always touching and near each other. It's amazing.







P. murinus








P. murinus plotting my demise.







Managed to snap a picture of Lydia, my H. lividum.







Freshly molted B. emilia sling:













G. pulchripes (also freshly molted) in it's burrow.







C. cyaneopubescens "Cyrene" sipping water







C. cyaneopubescens sling "Pia"


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 20, 2013)

Finally got a decent picture of my H. lividum.  









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 24, 2013)

One day post molt B. albo "Aldora" 
Look at dem fangs.


----------



## famish (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice shots. Nice collection. Sometimes the "not so great" shots are great since they are real and most people can relate to them. Keep them coming!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 25, 2013)

famish said:


> Nice shots. Nice collection. Sometimes the "not so great" shots are great since they are real and most people can relate to them. Keep them coming!


Thank you. That was really nice. 






Phormictopus sp. "Purple" one day post molt. Can't wait to get a good look at this beautiful girl.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 27, 2013)

I managed to get a shot of Prunella. She's a lot more beautiful than she was before. A much deeper purple is present as well. 
Phormictopus sp. "Purple" molted on 2/23/13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous! And a very healthy looking T  Is that a molting I see on the bottom left?


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 1, 2013)

EulersK said:


> Gorgeous! And a very healthy looking T  Is that a molting I see on the bottom left?


Why yes. Yes it is.


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 9, 2013)

Phormictopus sp. "Purple"







Stretched out







A. avic (Gave the little guy away yesterday)







I spy with my little eye, a baby balfouri that has had a sneaky molt and is now showing some adult coloration. 







I found another baby balfouri out and about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked up some new additions at the reptile expo in Kentucky today.

Juv G. pulchra (the last on my want list.... but I still ended up bringing home three T's...oops.)







Juv B. smithi








P. cancerides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 15, 2013)

B. smithi "Sheamus" kept dunking cricket in the water. lol what a cutie...







M. balfouri, "Bijou" hanging out.







B. emilia "Amelia" eating a cricket in her cave.







Euathlus sp. "Yellow" "Eugene" first time out in the open in over a month. I was starting to miss him.







B. albopilosum "Aldora" feasting.







P. cancerides. This picture makes it look ridiculous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## psohn703 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow that is crazy blue. Looks awsome.


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 24, 2013)

M. balfouri







M. robustum


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 27, 2013)

B. boehmei "Blossom"







MM C. cyaneopubescens (if anyone needs a MM, pm me.)







M. balfouri "Bijou"













M. balfouri "1" and "2"







Theraphosa pulchra????







C. cyaneopubescens juv. "Pia" rehousing & eating (one week post molt)



















I have urticating bristles in my finger tips now... but it was worth it. I wanted to touch it so bad. lol







M. robustum 







N. carapoensis







---------- Post added 03-27-2013 at 01:29 AM ----------

A little video I made of me spying on my tarantulas one night. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs2nODdLRkE


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 29, 2013)

B. emilia wanting a high five!







G. pulchripes







M. robustum







C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 1, 2013)

Herpyllus ecclesiasticus. Gravid?







Prunella, Phormictopus sp. "Purple" eating standing on her tippy toes! 







Top View:







M. balfouri taking turns drinking water:


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 2, 2013)

Blossom, my B. boehmei did a great job today!















---------- Post added 04-03-2013 at 12:06 AM ----------

Blossom before & after.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 20, 2013)

Bijou, who I just sexed as female (yaaaay!) has a derpy leg! Do you see it?



Pia, who I also just sexed female (yaaaaaaay!) eating a cricket.



Wee little G. pulchripes, Gabbi, right before a successful molt. 



My Euathlus sp. "yellow" just molted and looks beautiful.



My brand new female B. emilia that I picked up in Knoxville last weekend.



Baby B. emilia (I hope it's a boy!)



M. robustum



Phormictopus sp. "purple" still can't get over this beauty.



Me and my children.



Cyrene creepin'.



Euathlus sp. "red" (maybe?)



B. boehmei pretending to be a poeci.



Little Pia and the MM I shipped off a few weeks ago.



Parsons spider eating



Phormictopus cancerides caught in the act.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blue Lotus (Apr 22, 2013)

your kids are so beautiful,like you.i want to chat with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## friendttyy (Apr 22, 2013)

us 4 species of T enough for a pic thread


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 22, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> us 4 species of T enough for a pic thread


What? I'm confused.


----------



## monstev20 (Apr 22, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> us 4 species of T enough for a pic thread


Hey friendttyy, 
4 T's are enough to start your own pic thread. You can always add more later!


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 22, 2013)

monstev20 said:


> Hey friendttyy,
> 4 T's are enough to start your own pic thread. You can always add more later!


Ooh. That's what was being asked.
Yeah!! You could just have one T and start a thread and add as you go.


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 22, 2013)

L. parahybana starting to molt.



L. parahybana mid molt.



G. pulchra saying hello.



A. seemanni out for the first time in three months.



My M. balfouri poking their heads out of the burrow all huddled together. Not many things cuter than this.


----------



## moccor (May 19, 2013)

Awesome collection. What if there was ever a earthquake or just that your habitat stand fell apart. Would you freak out due to the possibility of any of them roaming anywhere throughout your house? Lol.


----------



## LuiziBee (May 19, 2013)

moccor said:


> Awesome collection. What if there was ever a earthquake or just that your habitat stand fell apart. Would you freak out due to the possibility of any of them roaming anywhere throughout your house? Lol.


Haha I've thought about this before. And with my luck, I'd be stuck under the rubble and one of my OW T's would find it's way on my face and start building a web there. Haha

---------- Post added 05-19-2013 at 08:49 PM ----------

B. emilia (Amelia)







Phormictopus sp. "purple

Without flash:


With flash:


B. smithi













B. boehmei





C. cyaneopubescens (Cyrene)







C. cyaneopubescens (Pia)



Euathlus sp. "Yellow"





L. parahybana





H. lividum



N. chromatus

Molting:





Phormictopus cancerides



B. albo



P. murinus

(poorly edited so you could see it better - freshly molted and pretending to be a poeci)


Herpyllus ecclesiasticus

Making egg sac:



With egg sac:



N. coloratovillosus



N. carapoensis

Molting:





B. vagans



G. pulchra





A. seemanni (escaping during rehousing omg)







M. robustum





My two stripey boys:



Tarantula Time Lapse with two G. pulchra (aaaand elevator music!!  )

http://youtu.be/nBs8D8fYUqM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

Hey LuiziBee, I just noticed a comment left by you on Jan's (Storm76) thread, and followed the link here.  Great fun going through the thread, it clearly displays your love of the hobby!  
Aside from Avics I'm pretty much addicted to OW arboreals ... probably because they're so much fun to photograph!  :biggrin:

You've got a great collection and many cool shots.  Thanks for the tour, I especially like these ... 




>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

papilio said:


> Hey LuiziBee, I just noticed a comment left by you on Jan's (Storm76) thread, and followed the link here.  Great fun going through the thread, it clearly displays your love of the hobby!
> Aside from Avics I'm pretty much addicted to OW arboreals ... probably because they're so much fun to photograph!  :biggrin:
> 
> You've got a great collection and many cool shots.  Thanks for the tour, I especially like these ...


Thank you so much!! I LOVE your picture thread! I wish I could get shots only half as good as yours! (Darn fancy cameras and expensive macro lens and learning how to use them! Haha) I've only been in the hobby for 5-6 years and am taking it extremely slow with any OW T's. Currently at five. I'd die if one escaped on me, which is why I like fossorial spp. I've had three arboreals over the years. All three A. avics. My first two I had for three years before they both hooked out and died on me. My third one I recently gave to a local friend just getting started in the hobby (and before I had time to sex it - I'm convinced they're all males.) Your thread was actually an inspiration for me to buy a macro lens for my phone so I can at least get some cheap macro shots. 

---------- Post added 05-20-2013 at 01:07 AM ----------

Some horribly hipster instagram shots of my tarantulas (because I accidentally deleted them off my phone before they got to the computer)

P. murinus:

Pre molt



Post molt (finally has a little orange!)


M. robustum:





M. balfouri:



H. lividum butt:



B. boehmei posing:



G. pulchra:



Herpyllus ecclesiasticus with egg sac:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words LuiziBee!  :worship:  It really means a lot to me to hear that you enjoy the shots I post.   You can be sure that for every photo up on my thread there are dozens which I would never allow anyone to see!!  

It really is just a numbers game ... which is fine since macros are _SO_ addictively fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

M. balfouri, one of the derp twins, has had a secret molt!   













P. murinus making a happy web to the post molt water gods! 







N. carpoensis 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

Love the balfouri shots!  I've got three little slings, can't wait till they start showing off their stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

papilio said:


> Love the balfouri shots!  I've got three little slings, can't wait till they start showing off their stuff!


Are you keeping yours together at all? Two of mine are, and then I've got one that is slightly larger than them that I keep separate. But last night I learned I officially have two that are showing some adult colors. So I am extremely excited about that. My other one is probably in pre molt/molting right now in it's burrow. I think they're really cute when they're all gray, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> Are you keeping yours together at all? Two of mine are, and then I've got one that is slightly larger than them that I keep separate. But last night I learned I officially have two that are showing some adult colors. So I am extremely excited about that. My other one is probably in pre molt/molting right now in it's burrow. I think they're really cute when they're all gray, though.


I forget where it's at (a foreign forum if I recall), but have you seen the thread by the guy who started a commune and now it's spread through most of his house, several generations?  Pretty cool!  I thought about keeping the slings together when I got them from Jason, but he suggested that at their value (despite there being essentially zero reports of actual cannibalism with the sp.) I might be playing more risk than I'd care to.  :shrug:

Mine are still tiny and gray.  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

papilio said:


> I forget where it's at (a foreign forum if I recall), but have you seen the thread by the guy who started a commune and now it's spread through most of his house, several generations?  Pretty cool!  I thought about keeping the slings together when I got them from Jason, but he suggested that at their value (despite there being essentially zero reports of actual cannibalism with the sp.) I might be playing more risk than I'd care to.  :shrug:
> 
> Mine are still tiny and gray.  :biggrin:


I think I know who you're talking about! Is it Scarab? If so, I LOVE his threads. In one, he has documentation of a female balfouri and a male that lived together for a while. The male went off to die and death curled in the corner of the enclosure. The female would periodically leave her burrow and go check on him and literally WAITED until he died to take him back to the burrow and eat him at leisure. THAT IS UN HEARD OF!!! After reading all those threads, I fell in love with balfouri and finally spent the money on one. A few weeks to a month later, I had an iffy transaction with a supplier and he gave me a list of tarantulas at special prices. M. balfouri for $40. So I got two. There's no turning that offer down when I had just spent $140 on one. And that's why I'm attempting the communal living (if I had spent over $100 on both of them, thennn probably not). My oldest I just sexed as female, so HOPEFULLY one of these two will be male and I can breed them and get a real communal going. I've also been keeping in contact with a few people on here & on instagram that are trying out the communals with them. So far so good. Well, except one person said he started with 15 and now has 11 that have been going for a while. Which all in all, the odds with everyone I've spoken to and everything I've read isn't bad at all. It's very exciting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

Yep that's the guy!  And yes, that thread put balfouri blood in my veins too!!  

You write it all up very well!  Thanks, that was fun to read ... makes me wonder if it's too late to introduce my siblings back to each other ... ?!  The intricate social structure they maintain probably makes them the most fascinating T sp. that I know of.  What a thrill it would be to have all those kids, parents, grandparents and aunts and uncles cohabitating with me, actually would be rather an honor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

papilio said:


> Yep that's the guy!  And yes, that thread put balfouri blood in my veins too!!
> 
> You write it all up very well!  Thanks, that was fun to read ... makes me wonder if it's too late to introduce my siblings back to each other ... ?!  The intricate social structure they maintain probably makes them the most fascinating T sp. that I know of.  What a thrill it would be to have all those kids, parents, grandparents and aunts and uncles cohabitating with me, actually would be rather an honor!


Right!? Ahhh! It would be amazing! Honestly, I think they'd be fine together. Mine were about 1 1/2" when I put them together. I only assume they had been separated. But if you're concerned, just wait for them to get older, find them a mate if need be, and start a communal from the young (not like they have a ton, anyway). If I'm not mistaken, balfouri are very easy to breed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> Right!? Ahhh! It would be amazing! Honestly, I think they'd be fine together. Mine were about 1 1/2" when I put them together. I only assume they had been separated. But if you're concerned, just wait for them to get older, find them a mate if need be, and start a communal from the young (not like they have a ton, anyway). If I'm not mistaken, balfouri are very easy to breed.


Oh boy, _now _ya done it!  hehe  

Let's give it a go!!  Need to read up a bit first, do you by chance have Scarab's link handy?  Does it make sense to think ahead and start them at this time in something large enough for them to grow into or is it fine to re-house when needed?  Any ideas on important habitat considerations?

I always raise my poecis communally (except ornatas of course).  So wonderful watching even them interact, sharing food and the furry little slings 'sleeping' in a huddle all on top of each other.  I got an excellent deal on them from Jason too, now I wish I'd gotten at least a fourth one ... assuming all goes well I know these will be even more of a treat!    And to think that when they first came to my attention I couldn't really see what all the fuss was about, maybe they're an acquired taste but I now think they're particularly stunning.  I was talking recently with one member of our local group (probably Chad but not sure) who has a likely penultimate male, can't wait to get a look at that striking blue!!  So surprised to hear how small the MMs are though, somehow I'd always imagined them as at least 5 inchers ...

Thank you for the inspiration LuiziBee!!  :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 20, 2013)

papilio said:


> Oh boy, _now _ya done it!  hehe
> 
> Let's give it a go!!  Need to read up a bit first, do you by chance have Scarab's link handy?  Does it make sense to think ahead and start them at this time in something large enough for them to grow into or is it fine to re-house when needed?  Any ideas on important habitat considerations?
> 
> ...


Yeah! Just google Monocentropus balfouri Scarab and it should be the first thing that pops up and you can just pick a thread. Right now, the two I have together are in a small KK and are bigger than yours. That seems to be working just fine. Probably re house them to a new enclosure at the same time in case of any territorial issues. And I guess if either of us have an issue, I know for a fact I've got a female & one of us is bound to have a male. So if we fail miserably, we can just make babies. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 20, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> Yeah! Just google Monocentropus balfouri Scarab and it should be the first thing that pops up and you can just pick a thread. Right now, the two I have together are in a small KK and are bigger than yours. That seems to be working just fine. Probably re house them to a new enclosure at the same time in case of any territorial issues. And I guess if either of us have an issue, I know for a fact I've got a female & one of us is bound to have a male. So if we fail miserably, we can just make babies. lol


Of course, you were right ... a search lead right to it.  How often I forget that Google even exists!  lol  

Good to know that breeding them is relatively easy.  I've not bred yet, though had two failed attempts (ie. molting out, eaten sac), such a fascinating process but as I watch Chad's prodigious output I shrink at the prospect of caring for and selling all of the offspring!  But if there's anything worth breeding it must be balfouris, and with Chad's expertise to walk me through it chances of success can be expected to be fairly good (even he has successful sacs from only about 50% of his pairings).

The reason that I had asked about their environmental requirements is my recollection of this statement, quickly found again on re-reading the thread, "I envisage a 1700 X 800 X 800 enclosure with slopes and rocky outcrops, resembling the slopes of the Deksam plateau in Socotra".

btw just curious, at about what legspan do they begin to show their adult appearance characteristics?  Even now it's cool to see the trademark Monocentropus carapace cleft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 21, 2013)

papilio said:


> Of course, you were right ... a search lead right to it.  How often I forget that Google even exists!  lol
> 
> Good to know that breeding them is relatively easy.  I've not bred yet, though had two failed attempts (ie. molting out, eaten sac), such a fascinating process but as I watch Chad's prodigious output I shrink at the prospect of caring for and selling all of the offspring!  But if there's anything worth breeding it must be balfouris, and with Chad's expertise to walk me through it chances of success can be expected to be fairly good (even he has successful sacs from only about 50% of his pairings).
> 
> ...


I'd say around 1 1/2 - 2". One of my more recently posted pictures shows one that has just started showing adult colors in the last few days with a bottle cap. It's not full color, but definitely close. I think my oldest one is in pre molt now, so I'll post pictures when she surfaces. This will be her second molt with color. For some reason, she's usually out in the open, anyway. I see her daily. I think for now, while they're young, it's probably fine having them in something smaller. Just give them enough room to burrow and something to anchor web from. My two immediately started with two separate burrows and then moved in with each other within 24 hours. Now they follow each other around everywhere. If one leaves the burrow, the other does. I've even got a picture of them taking turns drinking water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 22, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> I'd say around 1 1/2 - 2". One of my more recently posted pictures shows one that has just started showing adult colors in the last few days with a bottle cap. It's not full color, but definitely close. I think my oldest one is in pre molt now, so I'll post pictures when she surfaces. This will be her second molt with color. For some reason, she's usually out in the open, anyway. I see her daily. I think for now, while they're young, it's probably fine having them in something smaller. Just give them enough room to burrow and something to anchor web from. My two immediately started with two separate burrows and then moved in with each other within 24 hours. Now they follow each other around everywhere. If one leaves the burrow, the other does. I've even got a picture of them taking turns drinking water.


Oh well, guess I've still got a bit of a wait ahead of me before mine start having 'the look'!   

Hey, I guess some wishes do come true ... remember I mentioned that I was wishing I'd gotten at least a fourth sling from Jason?  What's wrong with my brain, went to care for them tonight and I _DO_ have four!!!!  hehe I just lose track of things when I open up a drawer full of vials.   
Gonna be so much fun watching four of them interacting!  :biggrin:


Really loving this LiuziBee, thanks again so much for inspiring me to try the communal!!  :worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 22, 2013)

papilio said:


> Oh well, guess I've still got a bit of a wait ahead of me before mine start having 'the look'!
> 
> Hey, I guess some wishes do come true ... remember I mentioned that I was wishing I'd gotten at least a fourth sling from Jason?  What's wrong with my brain, went to care for them tonight and I _DO_ have four!!!!  hehe I just lose track of things when I open up a drawer full of vials.
> Gonna be so much fun watching four of them interacting!  :biggrin:
> ...


You're welcome!!!! Good luck with it all! If something goes wrong with mine, I'll hit you up and be like, "GET THEM OUT OF THERE!!!" hahaha. But I don't really think that's going to happen. Let me know how it goes!! 

---------- Post added 05-22-2013 at 04:52 PM ----------

Gabbi, my G. pulchripes hunting:





B. vagans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 22, 2013)

Pardon me for hijacking your thread for a moment, just wanted to share one of my better balfouri shots ... not terribly clear as a 'specimen shot', but has the best characteristics as a photograph of those I've taken so far.  

Will probably set up my family living arrangements tonight!  :biggrin:





Monocentropus balfouri sling, 0.75-inch by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 23, 2013)

papilio said:


> Pardon me for hijacking your thread for a moment, just wanted to share one of my better balfouri shots ... not terribly clear as a 'specimen shot', but has the best characteristics as a photograph of those I've taken so far.
> 
> Will probably set up my family living arrangements tonight!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Oh wow! That is small!! But SO cute!!! I like how when tarantulas are shot really close up, their bristles look like fireworks. 

B. vagans having post molt drinkies



M. balfouri drinking water in an uncomfortable position:



Another angle:



B. boehmei



B. emilia



---------- Post added 05-23-2013 at 01:40 AM ----------

N. chromatus. First time I've really been able to see this guy since I got him (and he's molted). Exciting!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LuiziBee (May 24, 2013)

So... something amazing just happened. I've known that one of my M. balfouri had molted. But ACTUALLY, they both had and I had only seen one at a time out drinking water and stuff. So I only threw one cricket in their enclosure... I leave the room for a while and come back to this:



I honestly thought I was going to have a heart attack. I thought they were eating each other. 



But no. They were literally SHARING a cricket. It was AMAZING!
The BEST part about this to me is the fact that they have both recently molted and not yet had their post molt meal. Tarantulas are a bit more... "excited" about eating after a molt. Maybe even vicious. I'm going to go a head and assume that they have had their week of hardening and stretching since their obviously happily munching. So the fact that they didn't eat each other during this time and SHARED the cricket, says A LOT about them.

Here they are a little bit later and they both have half of the cricket in their mouths. I put two more crickets in the enclosure a little bit after this. lol



Prunella, my Phormictopus sp. "Purple" was very angry during feeding today:



And my pretty parsons spider right before eating for the first time since she laid her sac.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (May 24, 2013)

You're really building my confidence!  :biggrin:  _AWESOME!!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 24, 2013)

Those balfouri are ADORABLE.  And that's SO cool that they truly don't mind each other's company to that extent.

Also, if you ever want any more parson's spiders, my house is like. crawling with them.  pun intended.  They're a pain to catch as you may know already, since they refuse to climb UPwards, but I'd love to find a home for them, since they like to run at me full speed from underneath furniture when I least expect it.  They're pretty angry things!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 25, 2013)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Those balfouri are ADORABLE.  And that's SO cool that they truly don't mind each other's company to that extent.
> 
> Also, if you ever want any more parson's spiders, my house is like. crawling with them.  pun intended.  They're a pain to catch as you may know already, since they refuse to climb UPwards, but I'd love to find a home for them, since they like to run at me full speed from underneath furniture when I least expect it.  They're pretty angry things!


Actually, the one I have was because my boyfriend stomped it a few times. So it was in death curl when I saved it. I put it in a tiny ICU and made it better. A month or so later it laid a sac!! But I found a second gravid female last night.... and oooh man. I HAD NO IDEA THEY WERE THAT FAST!!! Mine is soo slow and doesn't panic when I open the lid. The one last night was darting all over the place. I let that one go... lol 

This is the one from last night:





M. robustum:



P. cancerides:



N. chromatus:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 2, 2013)

MF B. vagans rehousing





Unsexed B. vagans creepin':



L. parahybana:



Euathlus sp. "something or other":



G. pulchripes booty:



T. ockerti:



Homoeomma sp. "Blue":



B. emilia:



C. cyaneopubescens:



M. balfouri (Bijou - post molt meal - screen shot):







H. lividum (Lydia - post molt meal - screen shot):





[YOUTUBE]6_bkGRT6Hc4[/YOUTUBE]
M. balfouri post molt meal
H. lividum post molt meal
B. albopilosum grooming
(original footage of balfouri was 11 minutes. Thing WOULD not attack the cricket and when it did.... lamest feeding response I've ever seen. haha)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 2, 2013)

Oops. Computer hiccuped and posted it twice. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice new set of pictures and video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moccor (Jun 4, 2013)

Those are awesome, especially the Parahybana, I like its color.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 16, 2013)

Alice, New unsexed B. albiceps (before rehousing):



Vesper, juvie male B. vagans:





Valerie, MF B. vagans:



Blossom, MF B. boehmei:





Aldora, F B. albo:



Aria, F B. emilia:







Sheamus, juvie male B. smithi:





Darla & Pandora, one female, one unsexed G. pulchra:







Laraine & Lucious, female & unsexed L. parahybana:







Cyrene & Pia, MF & juvie female C. cyaneopubescens:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey LuiziBee!  Just wanted to let you know that my little balfouris are very happy together!    They're out of their burrows much more often than they were while in solitary confinement and do interact a lot ... so cool!

I finally tried using my camera for video, it even does a pretty decent job.  I've only taken about half a dozen macro vids so far ... the best one is of my new Ghost Mantis, which I can't really post on AB but if you want to take a look it's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXePI6uzcp0&feature=youtu.be .  Such a clown!

Hope you're doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That video is AMAZING! I love how they are so full of character! 

I'm glad to hear your balfouri are doing well together! How long have they been together now? 

I'm doing well! I'm on the last stretch of a month long vacation. Went to England to visit family, then Turkey with my friend from England and my aunt for 10 days. Then I went back to England for four days. Now I'm in Romania visiting my dad and his Irish pub for 10 days. Then heading back to England for two days, and back to America. Hopping around a lot. It wasn't planned all so well. Missing my tarantulas and dog a lot, though. But good to get away and clear my head. I hope things are well with you!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 20, 2013)

Had 14 of my smallest babies get baby sat by a local keeper/breeder while I was out of the country for a month. The day I picked them up. 



N. coloratovillosus



C. cyaneopubescens







Turns out my Euathlus sp. "something or other" is a sp. red. It was just REALLY ugly during premolt. 



G. pulchra







B. smithi





B. vagans





she has a boo boo. Got nipped by a meal worm. 



Blossom, B. boehmei, simultaneously kicked hairs while pouncing on her cricket. Haha



A. seemani





N. chromatus



B. emilia



B. albiceps



L. parahybana







P. murinus hanging out



My new 3 year old P. scofra a friend gave me for free. 





Homoeomma sp blue



Euathlus sp yellow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 23, 2013)

I had been out of town so most of my tarantulas haven't been fed in over a month. I didn't think to start filming until my last few. But it was probably one of the most epic feedings I have ever had. Half of them nearly successfully jumped out of their enclosure (which almost happens here with my B. albiceps haha). 

[YOUTUBE]_KnxmyyfDFE[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hungry Ts are always a joy to watch hunting


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 7, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while because things got kind of crazy for a bit. In June I went to Europe for a month. I got back and a few weeks later, my house got completely taken over by mold, so I had to split my collection up and have my T's baby sat while I couch hopped for 7 weeks until I found a new place. I've had all my T's back for about a month now and all is good and normal with the world again. I do, however update my instagram with lots and lots of tarantula spam as well. So for more pictures and videos, that aren't on here, look me up. My username is Luizicuna. In the mean time, here are a few of my recent pictures. 

Phormictopus sp. purple (Prunella)



A. seemanni (Faye)



Cyrene & Pia (Mature & juvenile female C. cyaneopubescens)













C. fasciatum



H. lividum (Lydia)







MM N. chromatus (Paprika)



N. chromatus (Goldie, borrowing her & waiting for a molt then will breed with my male)



B. boehmei (Blossom)



B. emilia (Aria)



B. vagans (Valerie)





B. smithi (Sheamus)



M. robustum (Robin) the most I've seen of it since it last molted. lol



Euathlus sp. red



Euathlus sp. yellow



P. scofra



Homoeomma sp. blue (Someone says they got moved to Thrixopelma genus. Does anyone have any information on that?????)



T. ockerti



L. difficilis



P. irminia



C. marshalli



P. platyomma



G. pulchra



Part of my collection on feeding day. 
in my NEW T room!!! Yaaay!!!



---------- Post added 11-07-2013 at 01:27 PM ----------

And here's a tiny video of my new T room & little collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 8, 2013)

*A Few Short Videos*

B. boehmei happy dance video:



C. cyaneopubescens feeding video:


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Me in my T room several months ago.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Ceratogyrus sanderi


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Phormictopus sp Purple


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Haplopelma lividum


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

RIP Faye. 
Aphonopelma seemani 
Died of old age.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Nhandu chromatus pair. Mature Female, MM sperm web, copulation.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens baby and juvenile.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Mature female Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Tiny baby Hapalopus sp large


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 10, 2014)

Megaphobema robustum


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome collection you have. Nice pictures of them as well.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 11, 2014)

Austin S. said:


> Awesome collection you have. Nice pictures of them as well.


Thanks!!


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 27, 2014)

LuiziBee said:


> Monocentropus balfouri


Hello
Judging by carapace color,beautiful male.


----------



## Misty Day (Dec 27, 2014)

Martin1975 said:


> Judging by carapace color,beautiful male.


Not necessarily, I've seen young females with blue carapaces before..


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> Not necessarily, I've seen young females with blue carapaces before..


I have a different take on it,but you have your opinion and  I will stick to mine.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Dec 27, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> Not necessarily, I've seen young females with blue carapaces before..


Correct. Carapace colour is not a reliable indicator of sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 27, 2014)

Not saying it must be reliable,but has worked 100% for me so far(females grey blue males touches of violet darker blue). In no way saying someone else must follow this,but has indeed worked for me.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Dec 27, 2014)

Martin1975 said:


> Not saying it must be reliable,but has worked 100% for me so far(females grey blue males touches of violet darker blue). In no way saying someone else must follow this,but has indeed worked for me.


100% of my females have had 8 legs, so I'm going for female on this one.


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 27, 2014)

Martin, I wouldn't argue with Arachnoboards' resident baboon spider expert. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Dec 27, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> Martin, I wouldn't argue with Arachnoboards' resident baboon spider expert. Just sayin'.


If you were by some chance referring to me, I am definately not an expert, just don't like wrong info being given out and still have tons to learn.  Great pics on this thread by the way.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> Martin, I wouldn't argue with Arachnoboards' resident baboon spider expert. Just sayin'.


Hello
Mmm okay,http://www.academia.edu/9705016/Monocentropus_balfouri read that I used that when looking at specimens color.

I would like to apologise the owner of this post,for hijacking it wasn't my intention.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 27, 2014)

It's all good. I'd like to add to the "expert" comments. No one in this entire community is an expert. None of us. We all have lots to learn and that's why this forum is so great. So little is known about tarantulas and this forum has some of the best collections of experience and advice than anywhere else. We're all here collecting knowledge, sharing, helping, and discussing our knowledge all to the benefit of our favorite 8 legged creatures.  Especially with their habitats being destroyed as they are.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 28, 2014)

LuiziBee said:


> It's all good. I'd like to add to the "expert" comments. No one in this entire community is an expert. None of us. We all have lots to learn and that's why this forum is so great. So little is known about tarantulas and this forum has some of the best collections of experience and advice than anywhere else. We're all here collecting knowledge, sharing, helping, and discussing our knowledge all to the benefit of our favorite 8 legged creatures.  Especially with their habitats being destroyed as they are.


Hello
Thank you,you could have reacted differently.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 28, 2014)

Martin1975 said:


> Hello
> Thank you,you could have reacted differently.


We all have tons to learn. Ain't no thing.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 28, 2014)

A timehop photo of my first two tarantulas. Avicularia avicularia Clarice and Clyde. They matured and died about a year later.


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 28, 2014)

Juvenile female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 19, 2015)

Ceratogyrus sanderi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 19, 2015)

Ceratogyrus sanderi without flash.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 19, 2015)

Ceratogyrus sanderi in da hole.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 4, 2015)

My MM Nhandu chromatus attacked the stream coming from my syringe while watering and got splashed. I gave him a cricket and had some fun shooting him. He's officially a year and a half matured. Old man.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 4, 2015)

MF Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 12, 2015)

Avicularia avicularia butt fingers.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 12, 2015)

Cyrene, MF Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 12, 2015)

Phormictopus sp Purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 12, 2015)

Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 12, 2015)

Euathlus sp red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 12, 2015)

Grammostola pulchra


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 15, 2015)

MF Nhandu chromatus


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 15, 2015)

Almost looks as if that GBB is making some puppy eyes .. great looking C. Sanderi you have there


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Almost looks as if that GBB is making some puppy eyes [emoji14].. great looking C. Sanderi you have there


Thanks!! Actually got a new cool shot of the sanderi last night, too!  




---------- Post added 04-15-2015 at 12:35 AM ----------

Cyclosternum fasciatum 



Grammostola rosea 



Grammostola pulchra 



Ceratogyrus marshalli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Almost looks as if that GBB is making some puppy eyes [emoji14]..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 15, 2015)

LuiziBee said:


>


WAH!!! Now that's adorable!


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 15, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> WAH!!! Now that's adorable!


Couldn't be helped. Bahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 1, 2015)

Received four new wee little teeny tiny babies yesterday:



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis:



Haplocosmia himalayana:



Chilobrachys sp. Black Satan:



I also received a P. cambridgei but haven't taken a photo of it yet.

---------- Post added 07-01-2015 at 11:45 AM ----------

Also, my Pterinochilus murinus molted recently:





---------- Post added 07-01-2015 at 02:25 PM ----------

Oh. And on the 1st page of this thread, about 4 pictures down, there's a picture of a tiny C. cyaneopubescens. 
This is her now after she molted this past week:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Jul 2, 2015)

That Chilobrachys sp. looks a lot like a generic NW terrrestrial sling...looks as if it even had an U-hair patch..


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 2, 2015)

Hydrazine said:


> That Chilobrachys sp. looks a lot like a generic NW terrrestrial sling...looks as if it even had an U-hair patch..


It totally does. I certainly hope not!! I bought it from a very reputable breeder / dealer that I've used several times over the years. I wonder of I should mention it to him or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks NW to me too


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 2, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Looks NW to me too


I've emailed him and brought it to his attention in case there was some sort of accidental mixup.

---------- Post added 07-02-2015 at 02:53 PM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> That Chilobrachys sp. looks a lot like a generic NW terrrestrial sling...looks as if it even had an U-hair patch..


Soo glad you pointed this out! I was so excited about new tarantulas I didn't even notice and probably wouldn't have.
Emailed the dealer. He immediately called me back and apologized profusely. Turns out, it's a little Brachypelma smithi. Which is kind of convenient for me because I just sexed mine male. I give him another molt or two before he matures. So now I've got a spare. He's shipping me the C. sp. Black Satan on Monday and I get free shipping for anything else I want to add. So I got to have 2 freebies out of this exchange. 
Good eye. Good eye. Good eye. Thank you so much for spotting that!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, my chronic nitpickery finally did some good, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 9, 2015)

My little haul from the last couple of weeks. 



FINALLY received the real C. sp Black Satan. Pretty confident this one isn't an imposter. 



Also went a head and got myself a Pterinochilus lugardi since I was given free shipping with the CBS.



A little web bowl of post molt C. cyaneopubescens soup



Cyclosternum fasciatum





Pterinochilus murinus, also post molt.



Ballerina Brachypelma vagans



Ceratogyrus marshalli 



Pamphobeteus platyomma



---------- Post added 07-09-2015 at 03:39 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah I love your before and after picture comparisons! Gives me excitement as to mine growing! I have several of your species and am still waiting for them to "grow into their clothes"


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 18, 2015)

My recently matured male Ceratogyrus sanderi. Lemme know if you've got a mature female. I literally can't find one ANYWHERE!


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 20, 2015)

G. pulchra



Homoeomma sp. blue



Brachypelma cf boehmei (did I use "cf" correctly? I have high suspicion she's not quite what she seems.)




Phormictopus sp. purple




Hapalopus sp Columbia large 



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Aug 20, 2015)

I love the picture of the H. Lividium poking out its leggs :3


----------



## advan (Aug 20, 2015)

LuiziBee said:


> I've emailed him and brought it to his attention in case there was some sort of accidental mixup.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-02-2015 at 02:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Do you have any new pics of the _Haplocosmia himalayana_? At that size it should being showing colors.


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 20, 2015)

advan said:


> Do you have any new pics of the _Haplocosmia himalayana_? At that size it should being showing colors.



Interesting? I really, really hope there wasn't two mix ups with that order!
These are the only two other shots I've managed to take of it:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Aug 20, 2015)

Nevermind, it looks right. I thought it was bigger. Don't mind me.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 20, 2015)

LuiziBee said:


> My recently matured male Ceratogyrus sanderi. Lemme know if you've got a mature female. I literally can't find one ANYWHERE!


Beautiful male you've got there.  To be completely honest with you, given that this is a pretty uncommon species, I don't think anyone with a mature female is really going to want to give it up. IMO you're probably better off just selling him or loaning him out. I know you're probably hoping to breed this species yourself and I certainly hope you get the opportunity to. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 20, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Beautiful male you've got there.  To be completely honest with you, given that this is a pretty uncommon species, I don't think anyone with a mature female is really going to want to give it up. IMO you're probably better off just selling him or loaning him out. I know you're probably hoping to breed this species yourself and I certainly hope you get the opportunity to.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Yeah. I've been told that by several people now. Very unfortunate. 
A person on here helped me find someone he knew of with a mature female. I'm pretty sure I'm going to loan off my male to him. Just waiting on another response and address. I'd rather not just hoard him to death trying to find a female. 
Not a bad find for my local repticon a few years back then, eh? Wish I had the money back then to have grabbed a few more!! Haha

---------- Post added 08-20-2015 at 02:11 PM ----------




advan said:


> Nevermind, it looks right. I thought it was bigger. Don't mind me.


It's all good. Thanks for the concern, anyway. Sometimes it's better to question it. My smithi would have developed stripes before I noticed it wasn't even an OW T. Hahahaha


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 21, 2015)

My collection and I. I've downgraded to about 49 T's. May sell of a couple more and try to focus on making room for a couple of breeding projects in the next year or so.



Davus cf fasciatus 



C. elegans




N. coloratovillosus




Angry MF Avicularia avicularia




Psalmopoeus cambridgei




Grammostola pulchra




Brachypelma emilia





Phyllocrania paradoxa



Gromphadorhina portentosa




A re-make of the P. murinus thing I did last year. 




And two shots of my C. sanderi about 3 weeks ago right before he matured. Suuuch a gorgeous T. I hope he gives me some babies so I can have another. Definitely one of my top 3 favorites in my collection for the last few years. Such an amazing species. Still butt hurt he matured. lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 25, 2015)

Side hobby: Tarantula back riding

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 25, 2015)

Ouch! Those urticating hairs though! 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 25, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Ouch! Those urticating hairs though!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


I like to think the u bristles would be too large to easily embed into your skin. And if they did, easier to remove...  as you can actually see them.


----------



## LuiziBee (Sep 10, 2015)

MF Avicularia avicularia




Davus fasciatus




Chilobrachys sp. black Satan




Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Oct 13, 2015)

New addition to my spider room.







T. ockerti molted






The same day she molted, both of my G. pulchra also molted. Both male.







---------- Post added 10-13-2015 at 08:23 AM ----------

Brachypelma vagans



Brachypelma emilia



Brachypelma albopilosum



Brachypelma smithi



Brachypelma albiceps




Davus fasciatus (Cyclosternum fasciatum / pentalor / pentaloris or whatever you want to call it)





Nhandu carapoensis



Nhandu chromatus





Cyriocosmus elegans



MM Ceratogyrus sanderi





P. murinus



Megaphobema robustum 





Phormictopus sp purple





Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Homoeomma sp blue





Euathlus sp yellow

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LuiziBee (Oct 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, my Haplopelma lividum, Lydia, was attacked and eaten alive by Phorid flies (larvae). I'm pretty bummed about it. It's been a good few years. RIP


----------



## ARspiders (Nov 13, 2015)

LuiziBee said:


> Unfortunately, my Haplopelma lividum, Lydia, was attacked and eaten alive by Phorid flies (larvae). I'm pretty bummed about it. It's been a good few years. RIP


Ouch, I am sorry to hear that.

Any idea how that happened? I am just starting in this hobby (got my first T's yesterday) and would like to know how that happened so I can try to prevent that from happening.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry to see the loss of your H. lividum. 
Hope you have the flies under control? and the rest of your collection is safe.


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 13, 2015)

ARspiders said:


> Ouch, I am sorry to hear that.
> 
> Any idea how that happened? I am just starting in this hobby (got my first T's yesterday) and would like to know how that happened so I can try to prevent that from happening.


Not entirely sure how I ended up with them. I have one friend who lives near me who had this happen to his mature female Paraphysa scofra. Perhaps they came in with my feeders? Not entirely sure.

---------- Post added 11-13-2015 at 08:04 PM ----------




sdsnybny said:


> Sorry to see the loss of your H. lividum.
> Hope you have the flies under control? and the rest of your collection is safe.


Yes. I've only seen a couple since I discovered her like that. I'm drying all my enclosures out and keeping an eye on all my T's. Everything seems fine so far.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 13, 2015)

There is a possibility your T was dead before the flies showed up. Seems they eat decaying rotting items 
and can infest a home via a backed up sewer system and or lots of food matter stuck inside the drain system.
They are also not easy to get rid of due to there prolific  life cycle. there are non toxic ways to get rid of them UV bug traps is one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 13, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> There is a possibility your T was dead before the flies showed up. Seems they eat decaying rotting items
> and can infest a home via a backed up sewer system and or lots of food matter stuck inside the drain system.
> They are also not easy to get rid of due to there prolific  life cycle. there are non toxic ways to get rid of them UV bug traps is one.


My biggest thing about that is she would have produced an oder. I had an MF A. seemanni pass away a year ago who stunk up my entire room after a day or two. The Haplopelma wasn't small and would have done the same. Especially since the eggs would need time to hatch, etc. I've also read where this has happened before, so it's not completely out of question. But the lack of smell really is what bothers me.

---------- Post added 11-13-2015 at 08:40 PM ----------

Also, do a quick search in here for phorid flies. You will see several cases where this exact thing has happened.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry about your loss  poor girl. I hate those pesky phorid flies.


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 16, 2015)

Female P. irminia 







Female M. balfouri. Though, not sure which one as there are two in that enclosure. lol



H. sp Colombia Large


Mystical C. elegans







Chilobrachys sp. black Satan



I FINALLY shipped off my C. sanderi. He's been paired once already, unfortunately, he was so small he couldn't reach. HOPEFULLY the next attempt is successful. I'll try to attach the video later. 





C. marshalli 



N. chromatus



N. coloratovillosus molted



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis getting bigger by the day. 



Pampho sp platyomma 



Homoeomma sp. blue



Thrixopelma ockerti





Grammostola porteri



Phormictopus sp purple



MM Brachypelma vagans



Avic avic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Nov 16, 2015)

Good luck with the C. Sanderi pairing! Hope he is VERY successful and that you receive a ton of slings!


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice pics, love the T. ockerti and P. irminia 
What do you use to take the close up shots of the spermatheca?


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 17, 2015)

Female irminia! Nice!


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 17, 2015)

Hopefully I have just attached the video of the Ceratogyrus sanderi pairing. His comments cracked me up. Poor litte fellow. 



---------- Post added 11-17-2015 at 03:48 PM ----------

Also, I'd really like to share my funny video of my large MF Brachypelma vagans stealing my paintbrush. I was laughing so hard during the last bit, I started crying. Please excuse that. Hahaha


[YOUTUBE]ofxyIkVXBYM[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 11-17-2015 at 05:33 PM ----------

Here's a couple more pictures I forgot about. Took em before shipping little dude off. Size comparison photos of MM Ceratogyrus sanderi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 17, 2015)

I so know how much of a chore it is to get some straw or whatever back from a T. My genic girls is famous for that - hence I always throw feeder in first before removing the waterdish, else she'd just pull the tongs out of my hand getting all annoyed


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 17, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> I so know how much of a chore it is to get some straw or whatever back from a T. My genic girls is famous for that - hence I always throw feeder in first before removing the waterdish, else she'd just pull the tongs out of my hand getting all annoyed


Wish I had caught the beginning where she did snatch the paintbrush. Haha but nooo! Not even kidding, I gave her two mealworms. She has them both during all of this. I'm trying to feed her up because it's way over two years since she last molted and my male vagans just matured. Her appetite and feeding response is still huuuge! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 18, 2015)

LuiziBee said:


> Wish I had caught the beginning where she did snatch the paintbrush. Haha but nooo! Not even kidding, I gave her two mealworms. She has them both during all of this. I'm trying to feed her up because it's way over two years since she last molted and my male vagans just matured. Her appetite and feeding response is still huuuge! Haha


Oh my girl doesn't care once she grabs the feeders. Unless I touch her then - she'll drop the feeders immediately and come after me lol


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 18, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Nice pics, love the T. ockerti and P. irminia
> What do you use to take the close up shots of the spermatheca?


Sorry I forgot to respond! But this is what I'm using. I can't remember it's exact name. However, it's pretty neat because you can attach it and view from your computer. Unfortunately, my lap top is in pawn and I had to put my phone up to the lense Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Dec 3, 2015)

Phormictopus sp purple







Grammostola porteri




MM Brachypelma vagans








MF Brachypelma vagans




P. platyomma




P. paradoxa




Brachypelma emilia




Nhandu chromatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 6, 2016)

Had two more P. irminia molts come through. Officially both female. 











Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 6, 2016)

Lasiodora parahybana


Haplocosmia himalayana

Cyriocosmus elegans



Hapalopus sp. colombia large

Grammostola porteri


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 6, 2016)

Thrixopelma ockerti


Davus fasciatus


Chilobrachys fimbriatus


Pterinochilus lugardi

Ceratogyrus marshalli

Bumba cabocla


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 6, 2016)

Brachypelma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 18, 2016)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis





Haplocosmia himalayana





Pterinochilus lugardi



Davus fasciatus



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Psalmopoeus irminia



Thixopelma ockerti



Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 18, 2016)

Chilobrachys sp Black Satan



Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Bumba cabocla





Hapalopus sp. Colombia large



Nhandu coloratovillosus



Nhandu carapoensis



Grammostola pulchripes



Pamphobeteus platyomma year to month comparison.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 18, 2016)

Beautiful tarantulas!!


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 18, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Beautiful tarantulas!!


 lol hi Josh!!! Thanks!

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 10, 2016)

Pterinochilus lugardi



Pterinochilus murinus



My second tarantula, Clyde the Avic avic. :')



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens







Brachypelma vagans



vagans tarsal claw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 10, 2016)

Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"


Poecilotheria subfusca "highland"


Ceratogyrus marshalli



Brachypelma smithi



Phyllocrania paradoxa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 10, 2016)

Finally got a decent, similar posed picture of the two of them. It's been kind of frustrating trying to dig around and figure out exactly what the difference is. Some believe they should be two different species. Others believe the color difference is simply due to the temperature the eggs were kept at. Supposedly it has been recorded that both color forms can come from the same sac. And some people chalk that up to hybridization in the hobby. All very fascinating. All very frustrating. The one thing that kills me a lot of the time in the hobby is, when you search for answers, usually there is none because no one knows for sure yet. Lots of confusion, assumptions, speculation, and general bad information. But somehow it's always still worth looking into and discovering the loose ends for yourself. There's always something to learn and that's why our hobby is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 10, 2016)

I swear that Freshly Molted GBB looks like it just pulled on a brand new pair of 501"s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mako16 (Feb 10, 2016)

If someone would ask me for an opinion about lowland/highland P.subfusca, being a different species, I would definitely say they're not. I would even end this nonsense about high and lowland thing .. Spiders can vary in colors.. some different adult females of P.ornata for instance (and it's still just P.ornata)

http://shrani.si/f/u/d2/4sFxZJUw/ornata.jpg


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 10, 2016)

Mako16 said:


> If someone would ask me for an opinion about lowland/highland P.subfusca, being a different species, I would definitely say they're not. I would even end this nonsense about high and lowland thing .. Spiders can vary in colors.. some different adult females of P.ornata for instance (and it's still just P.ornata)
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/u/d2/4sFxZJUw/ornata.jpg


These are my first poecis. They're both gorgeous, regardless. But all the different opinions kill me. I agree, though. That makes sense the most sense to me. Not complaining though either way. I got three good sized female poecis plus enclosures for three hundred bucks. That's a score in my book.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 11, 2016)

Avicularia avicularia molted last night. 




And my Gorgyrella inermis threw out an exuvium. I'm going to double check when I get home, but I think I spotted a spermatheca. Didn't have enough time to look super close, though. 



Chilobrachys fimbriatus before take down.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 14, 2016)

Happy Valentines Day from Cyriocosmus elegans to you. <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 15, 2016)

Gorgyrella inermis is female! Awesome.




Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens comparison from first recieved to now




Hapalopus sp Columbia large



Homoeomma sp blue



Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 15, 2016)

A few days post molt Avicularia avicularia







Grammostola pulchra


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 18, 2016)

Edited myself a new photo. lol



Comparison. First recieved, then and now. Thrixopelma ockerti. "Thrixi":



C. elegans



P. irminia



T. ockerti



Shipped off two of my males the other day. P. murinus and C. marshalli. OW T's are 10x easier to get into shipping containers than slow NW T's. Jfc.



Avic avic



P. subfusca highland



Tibial hooks and emboli of MM Brachypelma vagans


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 19, 2016)

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 



Eye caps 



My little Haplocosmia himalayana is female!  



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 19, 2016)

Comparison first recieved, then and now. Pterinochilus murinus, "Muriel". 

I made this because I shipped him off the other day. Should arrive at his new home today. Remember when Kelly Swifts shop (swiftinverts.com) burned down and he lost pretty much everything? I recieved this guy from him as a freebie a few weeks before that happened. I think Muriel was probably my second OW tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 22, 2016)

Hapalopus sp colombia large







Euathlus sp yellow



Haplocosmia himalayana post molt



Poecilotheria subfusca lowland tarsal claw



Poecilotheria vittata first time I've laid eyes on her. Was starting to wonder if there was actually a T in that enclosure. She's MASSIVE! Ran away and hid immediately after photo, unfortunately.



Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 22, 2016)

This pretty thing was a birthday present to myself in 2012. I only get a chance to see / snap a picture of them once a year. Guess s/he wanted to come out and wish me a happy birthday last night. one of my favorite species, Monocentropus balfouri.







It's funny, too. They are somewhere around 4 years old. Only measuring around 2 1/2-3" DLS. Tiny little buggers not growing at all. lol


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 23, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


> Hapalopus sp colombia large
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Say no to crack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 1, 2016)

Timelapse of my juvenile male Nhandu coloratovillosus molting.












My two female C. cyaneopubescens. Juvenile, Pia and adult, Cyrene.







P. subfusca highland




P. subfusca lowland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 1, 2016)

Monocentropus balfouri



Chilobrachys sp black satan



Freshly molted Bumba cobocla


C. elegans



Hapalopus sp Colombia large





Freshly molted Haplocosmia himalayana







Avic avic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 24, 2016)

Brachypelma emilia









Brachypelma albopilosum







Poecilotheria subfusca



Cyriocosmus elegans


Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 25, 2016)

Phormictopus sp purple molted and surprisingly changed an awful lot. Quite interesting:
















Cyriocosmus elegans molted for the first time in 2 years:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 25, 2016)

Brachypelma smithi molt










I was asked to be a "tarantula handler" on a TV show. I haven't held any of my tarantulas in at least 8 years. So.... I decided to test a few of them out. Turns out, all of my "docile" species are quite feisty. The only T I'd trust a stranger to hold on television would be my Euathlus sp red, which is a tiny species. I may also bring one of my G. porteri to also be featured walking around or something since they are much larger.The details are still being worked out, so this could be an interesting gig.

Euathlus sp red


Angry G. rosea



Angry G. porteri



L. parahybana attacked my tongs, ran up a wall. Nooope. lol


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 25, 2016)

H. sp Colombia large


C. cyaneopubescens





P. subfusca


I haven't seen a black widow since I was 5 years old. A local friend of mine caught a female a while back and she laid a few sacs. He gave me one of the babies the other day. Latrodectus mactans:








Update on C. sanderi pairing: THIS IS NOT MY PHOTO!!! I hadn't heard back from the guy I sent my MM to in 4 months. He finally responded and said he eventually let the male and female cohabitate until the male passed away. The female is looking a bit chunky and we're currently hoping she's gravid.


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 5, 2016)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis





Brachypelma emilia









Haplocosmia himalayana





Nhandu coloratovillosus


Megaphobema robustum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 5, 2016)

Avicularia avicularia pairing







Chilobrachys sp black satan 2 days post molt





Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Cyriocosmus elegans


Latrodectus mactans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 7, 2016)

I've been researching the last two weeks and decided what I wanted to use as the next enclosure for my two irminia sac mates. Perfect timing because one of them molted and DOUBLED in size!!! Couldn't believe my eyes when I grabbed her container. Rehousing both of them this weekend. 





and her sac mate. She's about half her size. A molt or two behind.



and while I'm at it, I'm going to go a head and stick the cambridgei in a larger enclosure as well. 



Phormictopus sp purple looking more like herself a few weeks post molt.



Haplocosmia himalayana



Poecilotheria subfusca lowland



Chilobrachys sp black satan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 2, 2016)

Update since the last time I've posted and a bit of a photo dump.
My largest M. balfouri came out and hung out with me for a good week or two every night. Was a wonderful treat as I only see her maybe once a year like this. (a different specimen than the last one I saw and made a huge deal about)





I picked up a mystery Cyriopagopus  / Haplopelma spp at an expo because I have no self control and it was twenty bucks.



P. vittata molted and grew back all of her leggies. I'll be starting a breeding project with her in the coming next few weeks. Hopefully the male doesn't just end up as an expensive meal!





I rehoused my hopefully gravid A. avic into a nicely decorated cheeseball container and put her in a closet. A couple nights ago I caught her heavily webbing and she was non-stop for two days. I haven't checked since because I don't want to disturb her. I'll check her in a week. Let's hope for a sac!!



Her boyfriend still going strong, eating, webbing, and generally just hangin' around.



Grammostola porteri looking glamorous.



Phormictopus sp purple

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 2, 2016)

photo dump continued.....

9 months of growth comparisons.





Euathlus sp yellow molted and I finally managed to sex as female.
I swear this thing hasn't grown a damn inch since I received it 3-4 years ago.



I went to Florida and found a tiny, adorable Centruroides hentzi



Rehoused my 2 P. irminia ladies into larger, somewhat experimental enclosures. By now they have settled well and every evening they leave their burrows to go hunting / exploring.









I also went a head and rehoused my P. cambridgei. Managed to also sex this one as female recently. Little beast is growing up quick. Will probably also set up an experimental enclosure for her as well in the near future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 2, 2016)

photo dump continued....

H. sp Colombia large in a web blankie



L. mactans







Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


And lastly, I suffered a horrendous loss with my MF Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Cyrene. One day she was suddenly discovered in death curl. She would not accept water via a syringe or otherwise, and I'm confident it was not from old age. Perhaps some kind of internal injury I couldn't see. It's one thing to lose a T, but to lose one that you've kept around for many years is truly saddening to the heart. Anyway, I compiled some of my favorite pictures of her from over the years. RIP <3


----------



## Trenor (Jun 2, 2016)

Awesome tarantula photos. I'm sorry about the loss of your C.cyaneopubescens Cyrene.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 3, 2016)

@Trenor thanks!


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 6, 2016)

P. subfusca highland. Freshly molted with spectacular fresh colors!!



Freshly molted Bumba cabocla. Love how blue and white she looks!



Also, officially sexed female. Yay!



Little Grammostola pulchripes caught molting.



Little cutie is a male. Note accessory organs and gonopore in middle microscope view.





Latrodectus mactans also molted!



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis





Chilobrachys sp black Satan



11 months of growth P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sliptooth (Jun 6, 2016)

very beautiful gbb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2016)

Beautiful subfusca! Love the purple hues on her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 7, 2016)

Quick timelapse video of my female Lasiodora parahybana molting last night:












Chilobrachys sp black Satan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 9, 2016)

So how's that Chilobrachys spp. doing thus far?


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 9, 2016)

Really great!! Eats well, growing well, etc. I see it a lot too, which is a plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 9, 2016)

P. vittata



Rehoused my largest of the 3 M. balfouri. Experimenting with substrates for the first time in a few years. I've always been too afraid to try top soil, but figured I'd give it a shot.



Little female Bubma cabocla getting her colors back after molting.



Hapalopus sp. Colombia large


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 14, 2016)

I got my very first egg sac over the weekend from my Avicularia avicularia. It may be a super common species, but I am to the moon with excitement!!

















[URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][URL='http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160611_120512_zpstj7vzlvc.jpg.html'][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 14, 2016)

L. parahybana


[/URL
]



[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160609_201240_zpswpgjoktm.jpg.html][/URL
]



P. vittata (I’m not handling her, she’s in her enclosure and my hand is on the glass outside.)


[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160609_203907_zps6x7clybb.jpg.html][/URL
]



Brachypelma emilia


[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160610_223547_zpsxeklhdog.jpg.html][/URL
]



Brachypelma vagans (not bad looking for 3 years without a molt!)


[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160610_174301_zps79laxgzz.jpg.html][/URL
]



Grammostola pulchripes


[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160610_082536_zpsu6ylmwjo.jpg.html][/URL
]



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160610_134427_zpsiwwqdmup.jpg.html][/URL
]



Thrixopelma ockerti


[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160613_193846_zpsn22cstwn.jpg.html]



Monocentropus balfouri settling in nicely in her new enclosure. 


[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't know why my last post glitched. Sorry about that. When I tried to fix it, it got worse lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 22, 2016)

Ceratogyrus darlingi sling





New female Ceratogyrus darlingi



Unfortunately, she's got a bit of a parasitic mite problem. Luckily I'm only seeing them in that one spot. I've put her in, what I guess you'd call a dry ICU. Deli cup with paper towel substrate and a bottle cap for water. Hoping the mites will leave the T in favor for the water dish and drown. Otherwise, I may try the q-tip and Vaseline method. Not sure if that's okay for that spot or not, though. I'll figure it out. They may not even be that big of a problem. I was wondering how long until I'd get to deal with these pesky things.



MM Poecilotheria vittata



Poecilotheria subfusca highland



Monocentropus balfouri



Cyriocosmus elegans



Chilobrachys fimbriatus





An incredibly ugly MM Brachypelma albopilosum I received for free. When I got him yesterday, I thought for sure he was on his last legs. His abdomen was the size and shape of a raisin. Luckily, I managed to get him to eat a cricket last night and he's plumped back up a little. I went a head and paired him with my MF last night because I'm not sure how much longer he's going to be around. I have a bit of hope after he ate, though. Neither I nor my friend knows how old he is because he came with the rest of a collection he bought out.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 22, 2016)

If you put the Female C. darlingi in an enclosure on dry sand w/water dish (don't overflow it) the mites will be desiccated by the sand when they get off for a drink. that or straight dry vermiculite.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 22, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> If you put the Female C. darlingi in an enclosure on dry sand w/water dish (don't overflow it) the mites will be desiccated by the sand when they get off for a drink. that or straight dry vermiculite.


Sand?? I haven't read about that anywhere. I guess I can give it a go if the dry paper towels don't help any.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 30, 2016)

Monocentropus balfouri





Cyriocosmus elegans





I was given some new hissers after my last one passed away <3



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis. Rehoused into one of those tall pub mix containers a few nights ago.



Mystery Cyriopagopus / Haplopelma spp



Poecilotheria subfusca highland

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 30, 2016)

Ceratogyrus darlingi



baby darlingi in a straw when I was unpacking them. lol



Brachypelma emilia



Chub-a-wub of a Haplocosmia himalayana



The father to the Avicularia sac kicked the bucket. He was 4 months mature. I don't think he actually just passed away. It was under strange circumstances. I could see out the corner of my eye, he was running around and looking for a mate when I heard a "thud". Wasn't unusual for him to jump occasionally. Maybe two hours later, I checked on him, and he was next to his water dish, on his back, in death curl. He committed suicide? lol



Grammostola pulchripes



Latrodectus mactans



Nhandu chromatus



Hapalopus sp Colombia large



Phormictopus sp purple


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 5, 2016)

Started my P. vittata project last night. Everything's looking really good so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 7, 2016)

Very premolt Lasiodora parahybana


GBB



H sp Colombia large



Lots of webbing progress with my female M. balfouri



"Prunella" the Phormictopus sp purple is watching you.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 8, 2016)

That time came yesterday afternoon to pull the Avicularia avicularia egg sac!!!



This is day 26 after being laid. Nice, fat sac.  



Lightly debated with a couple of breeder friends whether these were ewls or 1st instar. Either way, they are CUTE!



A little video of the cuties. I'm in love.

Reactions: Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

That P. subfusca highland and your mystery Cyriopagopus/Haplopelma spp are gorgeous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 12, 2016)

Had a few molts the last few days:

Haplocosmia himalayana



Nhandu coloratovillosus (and springtails in water dish!!!)





Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Exuvia from H. himalayana and C. fimbriatus. Neck n neck!!



Tiny Ceratogyrus darlingi slings all molted.



G. pulchripes put into his first juvenile enclosure.



Also got her first big girl enclosure, H. sp Colombia large

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 12, 2016)

Lasiodora parahybana. Probably a little over due on a new enclosure. I'll wait for the other one to molt here in the next few days hopefully and do em both together. I think I'm going to go sterilite.



P. subfusca highland





Ye olde balfouri fortress







One of my top 3, slowest growing, easiest to forget about Ts:
Homoeomma sp blue.
I secretly hate you.



Tiny baby first instar Avicularia avicularia



Cookie jar, where my trap door spider lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CEC (Jul 12, 2016)

Really nice pics and collection.

What I've done in the past to get rid of parasitic mites, I quarantine the Tarantula, then I wait for them to molt (the mites will stay attached to the molt). Shortly after, I carefully rehouse before the mites can make it back on the freshly molted Tarantula. Next, I stick the old enclosure (with the molt) in the freezer to rid it from any mites and/or eggs. TBH, parasitic mites are more harmful to slings than juvies and adults, but a sling's molt cycle is quicker so you can eliminate the problem faster.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 14, 2016)

Had people on instagram request an update on the first instars. So I made a week update on em.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 19, 2016)

The first video of my 1i Avic avic slings went viral and got over a million views. It's been amusing to watch happen.



Chilobrachys fimbriatus





Psalmopoeus cambridgei





Psalmopoeus irminia



Nhandu coloratovillosus molted. This was either his maturing or penult molt. Haven't gotten a look at him yet, though.



Poecilotheria vittata (arboreals poop too dang much!)





Juvenile female Haplocosmia himalayana threat display



Phormictopus sp purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 26, 2016)

Balfouri fortress updates:







Haplocosmia himalayana



Dirty ol' rosea





Mamma Avic





Nhandu chromatus sipping



Nhandu coloratovillosus munching

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 26, 2016)

First meal of the new skin LP



Another fresh molt. Bumba cabocla



GBB



Nhandu chromatus



Brachypelma emilia



Grammostola pulchripes



Turn on the lights in my T room, random threat display P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jul 26, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


> Balfouri fortress updates:


Nice photos as usual. What kind of enclosure are you using with your M.balfouri? I just picked up 5 more and I'm looking at new digs for them.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 26, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Nice photos as usual. What kind of enclosure are you using with your M.balfouri? I just picked up 5 more and I'm looking at new digs for them.


Just a KK I had laying around.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 26, 2016)

Forgot a picture lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 26, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


> Forgot a picture lol


That is a plate of molts. Wow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 26, 2016)

Hahahaha yep!!   


Trenor said:


> That is a plate of molts. Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 5, 2016)

Ceratogyrus darlingi molted and hasn't been looking so hot. Going to attempt a different method of mite control hopefully today or some time this weekend.



Thrixopelma ockerti also molted



Rehoused one of the LPs into a sterilite shoebox-like container. First time I've tried these.



Poecilotheria subfusca highland



The smaller of the two female irminia sac mates molted



Three years and 2 days after her last molt, my Brachypelma vagans FINALLY molted!!!







A prune



Exactly 4 weeks after pulling the Avic sac of 1st instars, the bbys started molting. 





They're a lot larger than I thought they'd be.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 6, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


>


 So cute!  Like thier boots are too big!


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 25, 2016)

2nd instar Avicularia avicularia









Feeding the hungry masses





Nice and chubby



Mites seem to have dwindled quite a bit. Before & after molting shot C. darling



balfouri fortress update

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 25, 2016)

Ceratogyrus darling








Brachypelma vagans (MF & MM)







Mama Avic avic

[/UR]

Latrodectus mactans

[URL=http://s13.photobucket.com/user/Luizicuna/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160822_150548_zpsiiphhutq.jpg.html]

P. subfusca HL & LL





P. vittata





Went to a friends house and caught some pictures of his tarantulas:

P. metallica



H. pulchripes





[/URL]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Aug 25, 2016)

OA burrow



T. ockerti





Runaway Euathlus sp red





P. irminia



P. cam



Tiny baby A. francki



Bumba cobacla



Surprise molt from G. pulchripes. He typically molts once a year. This is his second molt in two months. Whoooaaaa!





C. elegans



GBB



Weird red fanged Avic avic is not like the others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Sep 6, 2016)

Phormictopus sp purple



Poecilotheria vittata



P. irminia



Avic avic



Brachypelma Emilia




A friend of mine who got out of the hobby gave me a bunch of free T's:

5 Phormictopus cautus


2 Brachypelma klaasi



A juvenile male Avicularia versicolor

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Sep 8, 2016)

New delivery 



A. minatrix





(molted for me, too!)



A. versicolor





A. diversipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Sep 8, 2016)

My girl is getting big  
H sp Colombia large



P. cautus



T. ockerti



A. versicolor





L. mactans








M. balfouri exuvia







A francki





B. klaasi



P. cam



H. him during rehouse lol



LP



G. pulchripes



Avic avic



C. elegans



Also rehoused N. carapoensis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Oct 11, 2016)

Bumba cabocla molt and rehouse. 







My 2.0 Grammostola pulchra both molted. 











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 



Grammostola rosea (finally) molted. 





Chilobrachys fimbriatus got rehoused and stole the transfer vial lmao 






Hapalopus sp Columbia large 



Ceratogyrus darlingi 



Avicularia diversipes 



Avicularia versicolor 





Rehoused my female Euathlus sp red. She's had a blast remodeling the moss lol 





Psalmopoeus cambridgei got put in her new enclosure as well. She's a little over a year old and officially larger than my two 3 year old irminia lol 





Two of my Avicularia avicularia slings molted to 3i



Brachypelma klaasi molted 



Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## LuiziBee (Oct 11, 2016)

Poecilotheria subfusca 



Found this gorgeous Argiope on my garage (I only see them once every 3 years so it's exciting) 



Heteropoda lunula 





Mite-sized Pseudhapalopus sp blue 



Kochiana brunnipes 



Phormictopus cautus. Can you guess which two legs regenerated? Lol 



Phrixotrichus scofra (finally) molted 



I moved into a new place a few days ago, and my entire collection is still at my old house. Last night, my new house bestowed a gift upon me!!  So. This is the only spider in my entire T room right now. Hahahaha

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 22, 2016)

Pterinochilus murinus 







Avicularia diversipes 





Avicularia minatrix





My two VERY different looking female Monocentropus balfouri 







Kochiana brunnipes 







Acanthogonatus francki 



Chilobrachys sp electric blue 



Chilobrachys fimbriatus 





Loxosceles reclusa 



Heteropoda lunula 



Phormictopus cautus 



Brachypelma vagans 



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 22, 2016)

Those are two weird M. balfouri.  The carapace on the second one looks much more blue than others I've seen.  Almost like a mature male's carapace.


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 22, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Those are two weird M. balfouri.  The carapace on the second one looks much more blue than others I've seen.  Almost like a mature male's carapace.


Yeah. I had a picture of her in here when she was smaller a year or two ago and people started to debate what sex she was. But I've spermatheca sexed her a few times and she's pretty large. She's just really blue for some reason.


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 22, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


> Female M. balfouri. Though, not sure which one as there are two in that enclosure. lol


Here's a picture of it. The other balfouri in the enclosure had passed away without me knowing about it and I have found a larger exuvia from her since then


----------



## Trenor (Nov 22, 2016)

LuiziBee said:


>


That is a whole lot of purple. 



LuiziBee said:


> Avicularia diversipes


I'm going to have to pick up some of these it looks like.


Great photos.


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 22, 2016)

Trenor said:


> That is a whole lot of purple.
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to pick up some of these it looks like.
> ...


It is a lot of purple! Makes her stand out fantastic! Annd it's going to look super Halloween when she webs it up! 

Dooo it! A. diversipes are great. I've already had a tiny threat display from my little thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Nov 23, 2016)

Bumba cabocla 





Brachypelma klaasi 



Pterinochilus murinus 



Avicularia versicolor 





Avicularia minatrix 



Avicularia avicularia 





Avicularia diversipes 



Acanthogonatus francki 



Chilobrachys fimbriatus 





Brachypelma vagans 



Loxosceles reclusa 



Cyriocosmus elegans 



Pseudhapalopus sp blue molted bahahahahaha 



MM P. scofra 



Thrixopelma ockerti

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 20, 2017)

Chilobrachys sp electric blue







Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Chilobrachys sp black satan





Bumba cabocla





Phormictopus cautus





M. balfouri



MM being introduced to one of my females (and eaten that day, unfortunately)



Avicularia diversipes







K. brunnipes







A. versicolor







OA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jan 20, 2017)

L. reclusa



MM M. robustum 





Avicularia avicularia



A. francki



H. lunula



C. cyaneopuescens







P. cam



P. irminia

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jan 20, 2017)

LuiziBee said:


> M. balfouri
> 
> 
> 
> MM being introduced to one of my females (and eaten that day, unfortunately)


Oh no. That really sucks. Nice looking female though.




LuiziBee said:


> Avicularia diversipes


I have been really wanting a few of these. They are pretty high on my list.

Great photos as always.


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 21, 2017)

Had some luck the other day. Chilobrachys sp electric blue is female. P. lugardi is female. The two Brachypelma klaasi I got for free are male and female. 



My two females. I have two males headed my way in the next few weeks. Plus a local friend has a penult male and another female who recently molted. Gonna make it rain balfouri



Temp enclosure for my most recently molted female.



Mama Avic



Got my very first in the Theraphosa genus.





A. francki



Hapalopus sp colombia large







Avicularia diversipes







P. murinus






Angry about me trying to fill the water dish. P. cautus





B. vagans



I got to play with a vinegaroon



B. emilia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 21, 2017)

LuiziBee said:


> Avicularia diversipes


Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Feb 27, 2017)

N. incei gold



MM balfouri





P. vittata





P. murinus







K. brunnipes



A. versicolor



N. carapoensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Mar 17, 2017)

B. emilia



P. vittata



Yabadaba diversipes (lol) Further color loss into ugliness lol





GBB



Female M. balfouri #2 (the unusually blue female) successfully paired with Male M. balfouri #2. Then the male escaped and went on an adventure around my T room.









C. versicolor



OBT



MM Nhandu coloratovillosus




The first of my A. avic slings from the eggsac to molt to 5th instar



Homoeomma sp blue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Mar 17, 2017)

LuiziBee said:


> Female M. balfouri #2 (the unusually blue female) successfully paired with Male M. balfouri #2. Then the male escaped and went on an adventure around my T room.


Haha, he was looking for another female.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 6, 2017)

My most recent enclosure I worked on. I ended up adding more dirt and tweeking it a bit more, but this is for female #2 M. balfouri



T. ockerti post molt





C. darlingi



P. vittata



Apparently this isn't a real Phormictopus cautus, but it's still cute.



Y. diversipes









C. versicolor





Okay. Okay. Not a T, but I got a new thing and I'm excited because I don't do reptiles.



L. reclusa



Post molt G. porteri



A. franki



Post molt GBB



Post molt T. stirmi



Angry M. balfouri





Avic avic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh. Yeah. And I sex my stupid Chilobrachys sp electric blue as female and then she got stuck in her next molt and died. Go figure.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 6, 2017)

LuiziBee said:


> Oh. Yeah. And I sex my stupid Chilobrachys sp electric blue as female and then she got stuck in her next molt and died. Go figure.


Ouch, that sucks. Sorry to hear it.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## LuiziBee (May 4, 2017)

L. reclusa



C. elegans



E. cyanognathus




MF & MM N. incei gold





M. robustum



T. violaceus






GBB





Y. diversipes



6th instar Avic avic. Finally got pink toes!!!



H. himalayana





Phormictopus sp purple





A. francki



MM Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


Freshly molted Homoeomma / Euathlus sp red/fire/flame



Freshly molted Homoeomma / Euathlus sp yellow



T. stirmi



H. petersii



H. sp Colombia large



B. boehmei I got for free. Someone rescued it after her friend was going to release it at a park and then they reached out to me. Lucky spoodie.



P. cam



C. darlingi



M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (May 4, 2017)

Nice photos like always.



LuiziBee said:


> E. cyanognathus


I really need me one of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 26, 2017)

Ceratogyrus sanderi





MM Ceratogyrus darlingi and juvenile





MM OA



MM K. brunnipes



Linothele fallax






Ami sp columbia



P. lugardi



Hapalopus sp colombia klein



Rescue boehmei who is likely boehmei x baumgarteni (she was almost released in a park!!!)











H. petersii exuvium 



OBT





GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 26, 2017)

T. stirmi





Y. diversipes







Hapalopus sp colombia large



Gravid balfouri 1 & 2









Neoholothele incei gold eggsac





P. lugardi





Homoeomma sp blue



Ephebopus cyanognathus



C. fimbriatus





G. porteri



LP



A. miniatrix



M. robustum



P. cam





A. francki



Euathlus sp red





H. mac

Reactions: Like 4


----------

